# How many times a day should a 3 month old puppy pee?



## Papa Deuce

Mine goes 20 - 25x a day, and it doesn't matter if she drank a little or a lot. And she can generally make 7 hours without going overnight. To me, that seems like enough times to be concerned. She goes out about 2x an hour after she wakes up.


----------



## HerdersForMe

Are you letting her out that often or is she whining to go out or is she having accidents? 

A 3 month old probably would need to go about 5 to 6 times a day. Could be more for smaller dogs.


----------



## theyogachick

Rule is that if you are concerned, call your vet. You can have her checked for a UTI or maybe crystals.


----------



## sassafras

About a thousand. When he was awake, Squash would go out three times an hour at that age, easily, although he could go 4-5 hours "overnight".


----------



## spanielorbust

My rule for a 12 week old pup --- small breed ---- is that they will piddle every 20-25 minutes when they are awake and active, even though many can hold 6-8 hours for a good nights sleep. Some can go longer but many still cannot.

SOB


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

Papa Deuce said:


> Mine goes 20 - 25x a day, and it doesn't matter if she drank a little or a lot. And she can generally make 7 hours without going overnight. To me, that seems like enough times to be concerned. She goes out about 2x an hour after she wakes up.


is the puppy producing when they try to 'go' that many times during the day? my 3 month old puppy goes about every hour or two at the most. I take him out every two hours, just after waking from a nap, if he's actively playing I'll take him out...he'll pee once each time. maybe twice if we are out for more than 5 minutes. 

However, just yesterday i noticed him squatting multiple times within a minute. he would go the first..and then after he wouldn't produce and seemed to be straining. That is when I immediately took him to the vet to screen for an infection.


----------



## PatchworkRobot

When my pup was that age I would take him out every 45 min (and once over night) and he would potty 95% of the time. It can be more for a smaller dog. However, if this is a new and unusual thing for your pup then I'd take her to the vet.


----------



## katG

sassafras said:


> About a thousand. When he was awake, Squash would go out three times an hour at that age, easily, although he could go 4-5 hours "overnight".


Haha this was what I was going to say. A LOT!!! I'm assuming it depends on the dog. I took my puppy out about every half hour at this age.. I'm so glad its over


----------



## Sendiulino

Sam used to pee every 20 minutes (no health problems) and at 5 months old she still needs to go out every hour. I think it totally depends on the dog, and that once they reach 8 months of age you're going to see a drastic reduction in even the most frequent of pee'ers as they gain bladder control.

Don't let people try to tell you that old "1 hour per month of age" crap either. It might be true for some dogs, but I know it's not true of mine  

However, if the pup is going outside and squatting multiple times in a trip, there may be a UTI that needs to be checked out. I'd head in to the vet for a look-see/urine test.


----------



## shellbeme

Good grief we had to take Rocky out about every hour at three months, or we'd have piddle on the carpet. So glad we are past that now. He also was able to hold it much longer over night. I had to crate him, every single time I had something to do. It's really true, in the crate until you can completely watch them. At 3 months, Rocky, at least still didn't understand that potty goes outside.


----------



## InkedMarie

my Boone was a very hard dog to housebreak and it seemed like he went a thousand times a day. One day is memorable, he peed 4 times in ten minutes, not all of it outside. Luckily, the memory is fading!


----------



## Ginagbaby1

Casper is 3 1/2 months old and he goes about every 1 1/2 when he's awake. Sometimes if he's just gone and he starts playing/running around, then it will be more like 45 minutes from when he starts playing. Same thing if he's been chewing on a toy or a bully stick. When he's done we'll take him out. Overnight he can hold it for 8 hours. If he's got to go he'll walk over to the patio door (door he goes out through) and we don't take him out right away (within a few seconds) he'll just go on the floor.


----------



## Papa Deuce

Thanks for the replies. I have had many dogs, but not many puppies, and certainly none like this one. She is so different in so many ways.


----------



## wandak

I just got an Old English Bulldog yesterday and she is 3 and a half months. She pees alot. She has had four mishaps since I got her but she slept in my bed all night without any trouble. I hope this passes soon.


----------



## InkedMarie

Wanda, with a dog that young, you really should NOT have her in bed with you. A crate would be a better choice


----------



## Sendiulino

wandak said:


> I just got an Old English Bulldog yesterday and she is 3 and a half months. She pees alot. She has had four mishaps since I got her but she slept in my bed all night without any trouble. I hope this passes soon.


This too shall pass. Sam also sleeps in the bed (5 months old but has been doing it since much earlier) without issue.



InkedMarie said:


> Wanda, with a dog that young, you really should NOT have her in bed with you. A crate would be a better choice


This is a personal opinion only. The fact is, there are people who let their young pups sleep in the bed without any issue at all, and many people who don't crate-train without issue, and I fall into both categories happily.

"Better choices" are personal opinions.


----------



## Niraya

When I got Bella at 10 weeks old I took her out ever half hour/forty-five minutes. She went piddle every time I took her out. On top of that schedule, I took her out -every- time she woke up from a nap(puppies sleep...-a lot-), after every meal and after every play session. I also took her out in the middle of the night if she got up (Yes, from the day I got her she has slept in my bed). 

Up until Bella was about five months I took her out roughly every one and a half to three and a half hours to make sure I didn't have to clean up any puddles (I still had to occasionally).

So Probably the 10-25 range of pees per day is normal for a three month old puppy.

Edited to add: I think that crate training is great. While I couldn't crate Bella I have started recently reintroducing her to her crate (She really likes it now - but I think that's more to do with the fact that she likes eating her blanket than anything else). My first dog was crate trained. I feel that for some dogs crate training works and with others you have to work a bit harder. It was easier for all parties involved (in my situation) to leave Bella have run of the house because it was less stress for her (and for us). She never destroyed anything and she didn't go to the bathroom while we were gone.


----------



## InkedMarie

Sendiulino said:


> This too shall pass. Sam also sleeps in the bed (5 months old but has been doing it since much earlier) without issue.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a personal opinion only. The fact is, there are people who let their young pups sleep in the bed without any issue at all, and many people who don't crate-train without issue, and I fall into both categories happily.
> 
> "Better choices" are personal opinions.


well, IMO when a dog isn't potty trained (I believe the OP said the dog had gone in the house four times), sleeping in a bed isn't smart. You're right, "better choices" are personal opinions.


----------



## Papa Deuce

InkedMarie said:


> well, IMO when a dog isn't potty trained (I believe the OP said the dog had gone in the house four times), sleeping in a bed isn't smart. You're right, "better choices" are personal opinions.


I didn't say anything.  

She has NEVER pooped in the house in the 23 days we have had her. Some days she doesn't pee in the house, but we have a had a day where she went 4 or 5 times. But we take her out about every 45 minutes. And always 10 minutes or so after she drinks.


----------



## InkedMarie

Papa Deuce said:


> I didn't say anything.
> 
> She has NEVER pooped in the house in the 23 days we have had her. Some days she doesn't pee in the house, but we have a had a day where she went 4 or 5 times. But we take her out about every 45 minutes. And always 10 minutes or so after she drinks.


You're right, it was WandaK, not you! Sorry bout that, my bad


----------



## Touareg

My 3 month old Lhatese only goes pee once every couple hours... I thought that was normal. We take her out ever 2 hours and she pees. No accidents or anything in between, is that too long in between potty?


----------



## chubby

My puppy is 10 weeks, 3 pound Bichon Frise - she goes pee about twice during the night, and then 6-8 times during the day and evening. 

I think you should def get it checked by the vet


----------



## Papa Deuce

OMW to the vet now.


----------



## stormyjenn

My puppy is 8 weeks old and pees more than any other puppy that I have ever seen I took her out tonight and she peed then we brought her back in the house and she peed 5 more times in less than 20 minutes. She is driving me nuts. We have one other dog and he is almost 7 and he is the easiest best dog in the world and never gave me any problems on potty training he picked it up easy. I just really hope this puppy will start getting the hang of it soon., Also after reading a bunch of other posts im taking her to the vet tomorrow to make sure she doesnt have a uti.


----------



## Kyllobernese

I got Susie, my Bernese cross at 8 weeks and she slept with me from day one. It made it really easy to housetrain her as she would start to move around on the bed and I would get up and take her outside. She was the easiest dog I have every had to house break. She spent a lot of time outside with me so learned that was the place to go and has never had an accident in the house. I never did crate train her as I did not have a crate big enough and she never was a chewer or seemed to get into anything. I wish they were all as easy as her. She did get too big to sleep on the bed but transferred to her bed on the floor with no problem.


----------

